# Here she is my lovely lady



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

Words cannot tell you how much I love this girl. And yet I offer her up for your confirmation Critiques,  Since I will never breed her, I will take them lightly. I am considering sending her to a dressage trainer.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

A lovely mare. Dressage, yes definitely. But this girl looks like she could do just about anything. The solid color doesn't hurt either, much as we all like chrome, for dressage it's easier on the eye to look at a solid.


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you, that was painless, and very nice actually. Yes I am pretty positive I'll send her out for training this summer. I just do not want to force her to do anything that would be conformationally difficult for her. What would be the point of that?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

It would be nice to have more views of her so we could make a more informed analysis. she is cute and seems to be well built.


----------



## myperuvianpaso (Feb 2, 2014)

First of all, you have yourself a beautiful mare here with what looks like a great disposition. Her back has a lovely slope; her withers aren't too high. She has a nice, strong shoulder. She isn't standing too under herself. Sturdy legs. I think you have yourself a strong companion that, with a little luck, will go far and last years to come. Enjoy!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

She's beautiful and I am not a lover of chrome, unless it's lots of color in a paint or appy etc.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Tinyliny, I often see requests for better photos but we are critiquing amateur photographers, and must base our replies on what we can see. Is this mare conformationally correct? No, I see some possible problem areas, but she has the uphill build that is popular with dressage at this time. The only caution I would give the owner is that she be sent to a trainer that can get the "try" out of a horse, and not assume that she will be a dressage horse just because she looks like she can do it. She seems to have a bit of an attitude.


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes she does have a bit of an attitude. But she is very sweet underneath it. She has taught me more about horses than all my geldings. I cannot be complacent with her.
Which brings me to the point... I am worried a dressage trainer will not be strong enough to handle her without causing her to acquire bad manners. With her you have to let her know you are in charge, then she respects you and behaves nicely. 
This picture is a couple of years old, but it is the only one I could find that is side view.
But I guess it shouldn't matter since she is fully grown here and looks the same. There are other pictures of her on this board in the pictures thread, and she looks completely different as it is winter and she looks like a short fuzz ball. Yet she is over 16 hands.

Speaking of different views, as a photographer I often see photo's that do not correctly portray the horse. Any image no matter how lined up it was when taken can be misleading. For instance here she looks like she has a small head. But in fact she has a large head. And in other pictures her head looks WAY HUGE but it is not as large as it looks like in those photos. That is the problem with taking a three dimensional being and seeing it in only two dimensions. I always look like I weigh three hundred pounds, no matter how or who takes the picture, but I'm not. Point in fact a few years ago I was able to visit my uncle, who I had not seen in years. He had seen a few pictures of me and commented how nice it was that I lost so much weight! lol, And my sister looks great photographed even when caught eating a pickle. And that is why I figured this picture would be ok, it best portrays her true conformation in comparison to other pictures. 

Thank you all for your input, it is appreciated. I hope to save enough money before June and send her to a dressage trainer. I could take lessons, but I also have other horses to ride and I think she'd progress better with a professional. If I can find the right person.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Sexy lady with her long black stockings.

:clap:


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

I'd say firstly, what age is she ??

Then I think her withers are not defined (a bit fatty, possibly), her shoulder is a bit upright as is her humerus. 

Her neck doesn't look great, almost swan-necked, but it might not be so bad if she was side-on,

Other than that she looks fine going back, nice size to her quarters, but maybe a little curb on her hind hock (can only see one). 

Best of luck with her !


----------



## LTG (Aug 24, 2013)

Dphoto45 said:


> Speaking of different views, as a photographer I often see photo's that do not correctly portray the horse. Any image no matter how lined up it was when taken can be misleading.


Well, to be fair, there is a fairly 'standard' set of photos that are used to evaluate conformation. 

a) Side-on; head straight forward, front legs straight (assuming that's the stance), one hind leg in front of the other, body relaxed.

b) Rear view - show the depth of muscling in the quarters and the gaskins. Also, crucially, the conformation of the hind legs as they might travel, and if possible any deviation in the spine from dead straight.

c) Front view - width of the chest, and front legs as they might travel

d) Head - give it some angle so as to judge refinement, any problems with the eyes / mouth, size at the throatlatch,

I'm sure there are more, but I hope you get the idea.

For hundreds of years people have been photographing and recording horses, and following the same procedures you can compare like-with-like,

best of luck with her, she is a nice sturdy animal - I'd want to see her neck square on though because it looks a bit 'off' ... but as I said before that might just be the photo/


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Dphot45 you have hit the nail on the head as far as conformation photos go. I would call horses 4 dimensional because you cannot asses the conformation properly unless you see the horse move. That is why videos are better able to get the feel of a horse.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

This is what I see.. based on a photo with the horse on uneven footing and the camera angle from slightly in front of her and the horse not set up well for a critique. 

Her shoulder is a bit steep but the point of shoulder appears to be barely adequately high to create an acceptable angle at the point of shoulder. The shoulder may be an illusion due to camera angle. The camera takes a 3-d object and projects it to a 2-d surface.. so there is distortion present always. Improper camera placement to subject can create greater or less distortion (and if you are taking photos of horses for sale you need to be a master at this knowledge!). 

Her back appears short.. but the camera angle will shorten it so that may not be true. She appears level but may be slightly down hill in build. Her knees and hocks are nearly the same height as do her elbows and stifles. 

She looks to have an adequate rear engine (butt). The camera angle actually diminishes that attribute. Her hind leg appears overly straight through the hock (again.. camera angle may cause the illusion). 

I would like to see this horse set up properly with a better camera angle and on a better surface. The best surface for conformation horse shots is a level patch of very short mowed grass that is uniform in type (not full of weeds, uniform color and height). The best background is uniform green trees.. no fences and horizontal or vertical lines (buildings and fences).


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes she is short backed and slightly downhill. Now I am wanting to take better pictures for an accurate analysis. She travels with short steps in the rear. 
This is the reason for my wanting an analysis. I do think however I will still try and get her to a dressage trainer. She will be ten years old this year. If her conformation is so bad that dressage will be totally difficult for her, I don't think it should be, Ill let her continue to be my ride around the place trail horse. But I think based on what I did last year she'll be ok learning at least first level, and that would only make her a better horse.
Right now we are working on straightness training as instructed by Claus Schoneich. She is starting to bring her feet further under her.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

OK, I am yet to be convinced that this horse is downhill. As for dressage, I'd be more concerned with her neck, which looks like she could lean on the bit a little. As far as dressage goes, I would encourage the owner to not let conformation flaws deter training. Dressage is simply training so that the horse can more efficiently carry a rider. If this or any other horse is forced into a frame, there will be problems. A truly great trainer will find a way to make the horse enjoy, or at least tolerate training. Steer clear of a trainer that forces, that makes the horse irritable, makes the horse not want to be ridden.


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you all for you nice comments and advice for her and what to look for in a trainer. I have decide not to worry about getting better conformation pictures as I have the answer I was looking for and that is she would be ok going into dressage training. Which is what I was hoping for. I am not expecting to compete or expecting her to go to the upper levels, just wanting he to be a better riding horse. 
If I ever do take better conformation pictures though, I'll post them.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Not sure if I missed it, but what breed is she?

Very pretty girl! I'm actually a fan of upright necks. Too many Quarter Horses in these parts, so when I see a nice, proud neck I get excited. :lol:


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

I also don't think she appears downhill
I would like to see her stood up better , esps in the back, to get an idea of angles better, eep since you said she does not track up that well
It looks like she might be abit sickle hocked, when she gets those back legs under her, but that is just guessing
Short back is good. Neck ties in a bit low
Pretty horse overall, that should do well with the right training


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

She's gorgeous! I don't really have anything more to add, just wanted to say she's very pretty, I love her classic look.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I like her. she is pretty. Have fun doing dressage, and you can use 1/4 horses for dressage,
they have western dressage now.


----------

